# Quelle appli pour un stream vidéo via flux réseau HTTP ?



## leckto (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche une application permettant de voir en streaming une vidéo via un flux réseau HTTP...

C'est une fonctionnalité particulièrement utile dans VLC pour Mac, et je cherche donc un équivalent sur iPad compatible avec de nombreux types de fichiers (AVI/MP4 etc).

Une idée ? Air Vidéo et VLC pour iPad ne permettent pas ça...


----------



## modrellik (14 Décembre 2010)

Buzz player fait ça chez moi

Par contre je n'ai pas de solution pour streamer le flux video d'une Dreambox sur le réseau domestique.
Une idée?
Merci


----------

